# Spielsand als Substrat...???



## frido (17. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

kurz vor dem Wintereinbruch sieht  es nun doch noch so aus, das mein Teichprojekt dieses Jahr noch fertig wird-naja, fast fertig...;-)
Nun stehe ich vor folgendem Problem. Als Substrat wurde immer wieder Spielsand empfohlen, da dieser wohl chemisch ok ist und die Wasserwerte nicht beeinflußt. Soweit so gut-heute im Baumarkt ein paar Sack Spielsand erstanden und was soll ich sagen-ich find, das Zeug ist ganz schön feinkörnig. Aquarianer verwenden ungern so feinen Sand, da es dort irgendwann zu gammeln anfängt und angesiedelte Bakterien zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommen. Wer hat Spielsand in seinem Teich und kann mir seine Erfahrungen damit mitteilen. Für Pflanzkübel wird natürlich Verlegesand herhalten.

Danke schon mal.

LG

Andreas


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Also ich hab bei mir nur Spielsand und muss sagen er ist klasse kann ich dir nur empfehlen die Pflanzen haben darin super halt.
Hatte noch keine Probleme hab mein Teich leider aber erst seit diesem Jahr.
Aber als langjähriger Aquariander kann ich dir sagen das so feinkörniges Material nicht mal so schlecht ist da hier der Schmodder nicht so tief hineinkommt.
Ich seh also keine Grund ihn nicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Theo (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Moin Frido.

Ich habs ja nicht weit bis zum Strand und natürlich Strandsand als Unterlage für meinen "Alten" Teich genommen. Oben drauf dann verschieden große Steine und, und ,und.
Als ich den Teich leergeräumt habe war der sonst schneeweiße Strandsand komplett schwarz und stank nach Mooder. 
In den rohbau-fertigen "Neuen" Teich kommt dieser feine Sand nicht mehr, ich werde Estrichkies nehmen.


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Wenn ich mich irre korrigiert mich aber meinte Andreas nicht den Sand im Teich?
Hab bei dir Theo des so verstanden das du den Sand unter der Folie hattest oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## Theo (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Hab bei dir Theo des so verstanden das du den Sand unter der Folie hattest oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden



Moin Hagalaz.
Dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich hatte ihn als Substrat im Teich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Hallo Andreas,
wir haben sog. "Lehmkies" damals genommen, Lehmanteil so ca. 25%.
Dieses Gemisch wird von den Pflanzen sehr gut als Substrat angenommen.
Reinen Spielsand, ohne jeglichen Lehmanteil, halte ich auch für zu feinkörnig (= Staub  )
kannst Du Dir nicht noch Lehmkies besorgen, gibt es für kleines Geld z.B. in Kiesgruben.


----------



## frido (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Genau das befürchte ich nämlich auch-und der Spielsand ist ja nur unwesentlich gröber als der Ostseesand. Grobe Kiesel kommen natürlich nicht in Frage da Schmutzfänger und biologische Wirkung gleich null. Ich habe noch etwas 
Sand vom betonieren des Teiches, der hätte die optimale Körnung-aber da weiß man ja wieder nicht, was der alles ans Wasser abgibt......-also lieber nicht!
Lehmkies klingt gut-werd mal in ne Kiesgrube fahren und danach fragen-und über den Winter hat das Wasser dann auch Zeit, wieder klar zu werden-durch den Lehmanteil hat man doch bestimmt ein paar Wochen "trübe Suppe"-oder?


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Hallo Andreas,
bei uns hat es 3 Tage gedauert, bis das Wasser wieder ganz klar war.
Schau' mal an den Anfang unseres Teich thread unter "Mein Teich und ich", thread "Projekt 2010"


----------



## rabe62 (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Moin,

ich hatte hier nur die Auswahl zwischen Rheinkies für Estrich und Rheinkies für Estrich  Körnung 0-8mm. So wie das Wasser Anfangs aussah war da auch einiges an Lehm mit drin (Obwohl ich das gröbste schon rausgewaschen hatte)
In dem Teich mit Bodenfilter war nach 1/2 Tag wieder alles klar. Der Teich ohne BF brauchte 3-4 Tage. Seitdem (ca 3 Wochen her) ist da auch klare Sicht bis auf den Grund bei 1,6 Meter. 

Aber selbst mit BF erzeugt die Menge an Kies eine wunderschöne Algenmasse. Ich bin gespannt wie der neue Teich den Winter übersteht denn jetzt kann man ja keine Wasserpflanzen mehr setzen. 

Zur Optik kann  ich nur sagen, das mir reiner Spielsand auch zu langweilig aussähe. Durch das Gründeln und sonstige Wasserbewegungen sammeln sich bei mir immer mal wieder die größeren Kiesel in kleinen Mulden o.ä. und ergeben so ein eher natürlicheres Bild als wenn alles 100% gleichmäßig ist.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Hallo Andreas,
ich habe als Substrat Bausand aus der Kiesgrube hergenommen, dieser hat einen
Lehmanteil und ich fahre damit ganz gut.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Hallo Andreas,

ich hatte vorher in meinem 1000-l-Teich Spielsand als Bodensubstrat und jetzt in meinem größeren (3.500 l seit 2009) Spielsand als Boden und kann mich nicht beschweren. Der Boden ist sauber, da gammelt nix. Zu Boden sinkendes Laub läßt sich mit einem Kescher einfach abheben (was sich aber in Grenzen hält, weil die Sumpfdeckeschnecken das meiste verarbeiten). __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest halten sich prima und auch das __ Hornkraut beklagt sich nicht.

Für die Ufer- und Flachwasserpflanzen würde ich den Sand allerdings ein wenig mit Lehm "aufpeppen" und/oder gröberem Sand.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Ich hab gewaschenen Rheinsand genommen und bin auch zufrieden - an den darauf liegendenen  größeren Steinen haften allerdings die Algen - also lieber weniger von diesen reintun.

Spielsand verdichtet stark (soll er ja auch damit die Burg der Kleinen auch stehen bleibt) ob dies für die Wurzelbildung und Nahrungsaufnahme für Pflanzen nachteilig ist 

Für mich war der Preisfaktor entscheidend, ich habe bestimmt so 400kg Sand reingekippt.


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spielsand als Substrat...???*

Scheint mir so als wären die Erfahrungen/Meinungen doch sehr unterschiedlich.
Musst du dann für dich entscheiden zu der Verdichtung muss ich aber sagen das bei mir im Teich wie Aquarium die Pflanzen überhaupt keine Probleme haben.


----------

